# Uk --> USA as Web Designer/developer.



## UKUSA (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey,

I graduated with a sandwich degree (BA) 2 years ago in Web Design and Development and have been working in the industry for the two years since.

I love the hustle and bustle of London but I've always fancied going back to the US (NYC) which is where I completed my year in industry.

I basically would like to know whether there is a shortage/slight shortage (what ever) of web designers/developers (Professionals with degrees in the area)

Thanks in advance!

Jamie.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I don't really think so, at least not to the level that immigration would be easy. The US is cutting back on work visas, so that companies are complaining that they can't hire as many people as they need even though there are no Americans to hire in their particular field. (We have, I believe, a chronic shortage of landscape architects, for instance.)

The only way you are going to get a visa because of your web design skills is if you can find a company to sponsor you. That means finding someone who wants to hire you and is willing to go through the hassle and expense involved in hiring you. You can look on some of the big job boards to see what's out there. That doesn't mean that these companies are willing to hire from overseas, but you can get a feel for how viable the market is.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

UKUSA said:


> Hey,
> 
> I graduated with a sandwich degree (BA) 2 years ago in Web Design and Development and have been working in the industry for the two years since.
> 
> ...


Web professionals are three a penny. If you want to return to the US, your best chance is to work for a UK company with US offices who might transfer you. Or find a nice American girl...


----------



## UKUSA (Jun 5, 2008)

Ahh ok. Shame.

Anyway, thank you for your speedy replies. 

Jamie.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The girl thing won't work that well, and requires marriage. It won't work at all if the OP is a girl.


----------



## thaumata (Dec 12, 2007)

If you work in computers, look in San Francisco! Lots of web companies will shell out for great employees to come work for them. The startup industry out there is insane and people do it all the time. Though, startup companies can be notoriously fickle, so do be sure you research any offer thoroughly and get it in writing.

It was less than two years ago I worked for one and they sent me to live in Spain with the rest of their dev team. It's a lot of fun if you're willing to risk a little. But seriously, those companies often have money to burn. Corporate parties in SF are disgustingly posh. I almost went to work for YouTube when they were just out of beta and even they were buying all of their new employees brand new computers and monitors just for signing on... long long before all their dealings with google.

It's not impossible. Just be good and talk to everyone. Try coming over for some big conferences and talk to lots of people. Make them remember you and be willing to work remotely for a while to prove yourself first.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

thaumata said:


> If you work in computers, look in San Francisco! Lots of web companies will shell out for great employees to come work for them. The startup industry out there is insane and people do it all the time. Though, startup companies can be notoriously fickle, so do be sure you research any offer thoroughly and get it in writing.
> 
> It was less than two years ago I worked for one and they sent me to live in Spain with the rest of their dev team. It's a lot of fun if you're willing to risk a little. But seriously, those companies often have money to burn. Corporate parties in SF are disgustingly posh. I almost went to work for YouTube when they were just out of beta and even they were buying all of their new employees brand new computers and monitors just for signing on... long long before all their dealings with google.
> 
> It's not impossible. Just be good and talk to everyone. Try coming over for some big conferences and talk to lots of people. Make them remember you and be willing to work remotely for a while to prove yourself first.


Problem is that say the OP is that good, and he goes into Google and they want to hire him there and then. There's simply no way, visa wise, they can. They can hire him in an overseas office for a year then transfer him, or enter him (if suitably qualified) for the H1b lottery next April to start a year next October. But that's about it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It's sort of a good news/bad news situation. If you're interested in NYC, there is a hi tech enclave there - so you don't absolutely have to "settle" for Silicon Valley. 

But, the bad news is that "web design" and "web development" have been popular degrees in academia in the US in the last 10 years or so. Given the collapse of the dot com bubble, there are also more than enough web designers out there looking for work or working for themselves on a freelance basis.

The "outsourcing" phenomenon has kind of reduced the need for companies to go through the H1B hoops to recruit web developers, too. In many cases, it's just not necessary for your web developer to be physically present in the country - plus it's a whole lot cheaper if they live and work elsewhere.

But it's not impossible - you just need to find a way to make an "end run" somehow. Get some unique experience or get yourself known at conferences (like thaumata suggested) and who knows what you may be able to work out for yourself!
Cheers,
Bev


----------

